# cosmetics interior shots SER



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

me and my baby 









just got these Ractive c/f and brushed aluminum pedals glued on. way solid compared to those shitty brackets i used when they were in the sentra!









nm my unfinished 'custom' work. damn i need to get that painted!
ractive shift boot, ebrake boot, and knob. kenwood deck turned off :thumbup:


















(^^that sub is a POS about to get pawned)

cd player on










excuse my dirty rear bumper. driveways long and unpaved. bumper is new aftermarket (98 style) still unpainted.
amps are....
up top, PG titanium 500.4 rms
lower: PG Titanium 800.1 rms
memphis 12" is in my room. none of this is hooked up yet because im poor.

i don't like the carpet color on the box. i might do some c/f looking material or reupholster in black but getting amps hooked up is most important.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

keep the updates coming
i wanna see the finished product
especially that console


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i fiberglassed my center console too, but i didnt like it, so i ripped it off haha


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

what did you do with yours NAH? any pics? i liked the SER boot that came with this car, however i started this project a while ago. but had i had the ser boot way back when i would've probabluy kept it stock.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

xt_out said:


> i don't like the carpet color on the box. i might do some c/f looking material or reupholster in black but getting amps hooked up is most important.


I like the way your system is coming together. Looking good so far. A carbon weave fabric would look trick, but the black carpet would be cheaper to do. Keep the pics coming and keep up the good work.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yo b, slam dat mofo


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Audio looks good thus far. And has anyone told you your stomach is missing.... 

What are you going to do with the center console? More pics. of that?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

wes said:


> And has anyone told you your stomach is missing......



LOL, damn that was funny


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

its cancer *:*.(
how funny is that?

im gonna add some texture with rocker panel spray and hopefully achieve something like stock and then paint it black to match the rest of the SER interior.
im hoping to find a REAL c/f bezel but haven't had much luck. hard to find on ebay but when the guy is selling em they're like $15. then i need a c/f piece for the extra DIN and put in some gauges.
the door panel interior is gonna be c/f materially too. anyone know of any material with the c/f look to match the boots?

lowering it doesn't seem nearly as important as other things....*cough*u12*cough*


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im just messin with you wes btw.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

its aight


----------

